
Patent Law and Strategy for Innovators and Entrepreneurs - CalChris
https://itunes.apple.com/us/itunes-u/patent-law-strategy-for-innovators/id597710068
======
CalChris
This is ME 208, a Stanford course taught by Jeffrey Schox. It has an
associated text, _Not So Obvious_ which is not so bad although at $40 it is
maybe not so cheap for 189 pages.

[https://www.amazon.com/Not-So-Obvious-Introduction-
Strategy/...](https://www.amazon.com/Not-So-Obvious-Introduction-
Strategy/dp/1517273935/)

Schox has a small patent firm in San Francisco as well.

[http://schox.com/](http://schox.com/)

They turn away 95% of their new business. I know this from experience :( But
he's a good writer and a clear lecturer. Basically, this is everything an
engineer/entrepreneur _should_ know about the mechanics and strategy of
patents ...

except claims! Which if you have a functioning neuron you'll leave to a
professional. BTW, you should know these things before you need to know these
things. Pressman is good if you're foolish enough to file yourself. Schox is
good if you want to educate yourself on the patent system and then manage your
interaction with an IP firm.

